# Foam Baffle



## cmotek24 (Jun 15, 2002)

Anyone use a foam baffle for the front speakers? Since there is so much space inside the door, will it help any with sound clarity? Couple installers were trying to tell me that they help a lot. Thanks.

Ppeace
CMo


----------



## Sethticlees (May 30, 2002)

Hey, what if you took a foam baffle and stuffed it full of poly-fill. 

I wonder if that would improve bass response on a 6.5" mid-bass located in the car door?



Hummmmmm, very interesting?


----------



## mirrortints (Aug 15, 2002)

Foam baffles? I've only used them so that the speaker doesn't get wet. Those sh*ts are so flimsy that I'm sure that they don't provide any better sound quality or anything like that. And stuffing them would probably just make the speaker blow faster cause of the fiber gettin into the speaker. Besides 6 1/2 or 6 3/4" speakers aren't like subs.


----------



## V i V i D 200sx (Sep 17, 2002)

why do you want bass coming from the speakers at all? (well, ive got subs, so.... i put a high-pass on my speakers) as far as sound quality: i only worry about highs and a lil tiny bit of mid range from the speakers, a foam anything wont do sh*t for that. only imaging can help (and power?)


----------



## cranium (Oct 8, 2002)

has anyone heard of MID-BASS. frequence from 200Hz to 500HZ?

just a question cause it appears that no-one is taking that into account and yes polyfill will help.
by doing what they are mentioning the speaker will produce a smoother responce and transiate times, which = better sound quality. not to mention that they will elimiante or at least greatly lessen standing waves in the door.


----------



## Sethticlees (May 30, 2002)

Thank You Crainum

I was beginning to doubt my own theories in audio application.


----------

